# Evapo Rust Baby!



## Barto (Jun 28, 2017)

Ok, I'm sure you've all heard about Evapo Rust along with a bunch of other products both home and commercially made that do a good job...but Evapo Rust really did a good job for me.  I like full blown Resto's Resto mods and Rats but an original paint bike with a bit of patina is the best.  Now I'm not a fan of rust or deep corosion but look at what this product does in 24 hrs.




  So ok,  I consider this light rust, but without doing a thing other than to submerge the part for 24hrs then rinse.......I think this looks great!  I now have a girls tear drop pedal soaking...it been about 18 hrs and they look really nice! Will upload photo later tonight.


----------



## Barto (Jun 28, 2017)

Soaked one for a 24 hr soak...left the other as is for comparison - yeah, I like the cleaned up patina better...keeps the age but eliminates the rust.


----------



## Barto (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh yeah, next I'm looking at soaking the guts of several lights that seem to be coated in rust...let the real patina shine thru!!!!!


----------



## Lamont (Jul 1, 2017)

Havent tried it, but it looks like great results!

been using "Rust Soak"   also works great ...... but pricey .... when I realized it costs slightly more than Maker's Mark bourbon I went back to vinager on my lesser bikes 

 Now im hunting for a local source of oxalic acid .....


----------



## Barto (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah, good point.  This stuff is fairly expensive and I bought it on sale (25%).  What I really like about any process that eliminates rust but leaves everything else..the final finish is outstanding ...some of my parts have come out shiny!


----------



## the2finger (Jul 8, 2017)

VIVA EVAPO RUST that's all I use very good results


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2017)

the2finger said:


> VIVA EVAPO RUST that's all I use very good results




Any before and after photos?


----------



## izee2 (Jul 13, 2017)

Lamont said:


> Now im hunting for a local source of oxalic acid .....




Try eBay. You can get it in bulk and at a decent price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 13, 2017)

ZEP brand CLR remover, about $10.00 per gallon at the hardware store and lasts pretty long depending on your dilution ratio, usually 1 to 5. Can be reused several times. 

I always have a gallon of that and their industrial purple de-greaser on hand.


----------



## Barto (Jul 20, 2017)

New Info..Ok, so I started to clean all my rusty items and got to a Stuwart Warner hub.  Took on side plate off, dunked it in Evapo Rust and forgot it for almost three full days.  When I pulled the part out it was black...now I need something to de-smut the part.  My fault guess I need to write myself a not, tie a string around my finger and what ever else I need to do to remember.

Anyone got any ides as how to de-smut my disc?

BART


----------

